# High ammonia



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Had a tank for 2 months now and always have had rather high ammonia have two small catfish and a fighter fish in a 12 gallon could it be that the tank simply hasn't cycled yet? It seems like it's been ages and the nitrites are rising so does this mean they shall sort out the ammonia? I am just concerned as it seems to be taking so long?! Help please


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

How much of the water are you changing with each water change, and how often do you do it? What are the actual values of all your Nitrogen levels? Nitrites are worse than ammonium for fish though. You want to see the nitrAtes rise to know that your tank is close to the end of the cycling process.

Some tanks do take a long time to cycle. 

I would recommend using some Seachem Stability. You can buy it at the pet stores. It helps add some bacteria to the tank that is needed to cycle the tank.

Also, call it a "betta fish" from now on.  "Fighter fish" perpetuates the idea of selectively breeding fish to be used for fighting. Also "betta fish" is short for its scientific name "betta splendens".


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Right ammonia is at like 8.00 the nitrite is at 0 and the nitrate is at 5 so they r all low apart from the ammonia I don't know what to do as its been like it or a little while an I only change 15% water each water change


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

What is your pH?


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Ph is 7.4 any ideas?


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Woah. HOw many water changes do you do monthly? May be time to start doing them more often!


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

I do them once a week, should I do more or has my tank not cycled?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you have any ammonia or nitrite, either the tank isn't 'cycled' or you are feeding more than the filter can handle. what sort of filter do you have?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

I asked about pH because an acidic pH will cause a slower cycle. Your pH is almost neutral so it should be good for bacteria growth.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Ammonia is coming faster for me so i now do them twice a week, wednesdays and sundays.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a edan 501 I dunno what to so? :s


----------



## Invic (Sep 20, 2011)

How large is the tank and what percentage of water are you changing in your water changes?

Another thing that probably is not the case, is bacteria are like dust on everything. Their also in the water but the mass majority reside as a dust layer on gravel, plants, ornamental pieces ect. So if your stirring up your gravel or vacuuming it off, you can lose or "bury" or siphoning them out.

Couple things you could try that will not hurt you to badly is, does your water with Prime on changes. Seems to help detoxify many of ammonia and nitrites, and supposed to make them easier for bacteria to process. Another option is using a bacteria booster, adding store bought bacteria could help supplement the cycle. Keep in mind refrigerated ones are best usually, and mind the expiration date as the contents are truly alive. 

Bacteria builds up and dies off, as the levels of "food" are present. So if something killed off a large amount of one type of bacteria then levels could bounce around some. Tap water not fully being treated can wipe out bacteria as the chemicals added to tap water do a number on bacteria some times. I find it best to decholor my tap water and stir it around and sit for a while 15-30mins. Just to be sure its fully treated. 

Test your tap water also, and make sure your not getting a Nitrate reading from the Tap. Nitrates present does not always mean its cycled, truly seeing the ammonia climb and fall then Nitrate climb and fall, is the best way to know I think.

Only other thing I can think of is the tank size vs size of fish maybe... Creating more ammonia then the volume of space to develop bacteria to process it. 

Hopefully some of this helps, sorry its a bit wordy


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

If you let the ammonia get way too high, even once, it can kill you filter bacteria and make you 'cycle' the tank again.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Tank is 48 litres and I change 10-15% every week I'm very confused and unsure on how to fix it


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

10 gallon tank.

Go to the pet store and see if they have a product called Stability (made by Seachem).
http://www.amazon.com/Seachem-126-Stability-250ml/dp/B0002APIJG

It is completely safe and may help your tank to cycle in under a week.

Also 20% to 25% water changes will help better than 10% changes.

And if you ever start another tank in the future, cycle the tank before you put fish in it.


----------



## Sam0 (Sep 2, 2011)

Kl shall give it a go is it the same as stress zyme?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Its supposed to be the same as API Stress Zyme+ but I have never had success with Stress Zyme+ and I haven't heard of many who have. Stability has worked well for me, and so I recommend it. There is also a product called Special Blend by Microbe-Lift, but I've never used it.


----------

